# Mildred Loving



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I know this is a dog forum, but as Mildred Loving was someone I admired very much, I just wanted to post this in case any of you remember her case or could learn something new.

Mildred Loving passed away on May 2nd. She and her husband became famous in American history after their court case Loving v. Virginia lifted all bans on interracial marriage. She wrote the following on the 40th Anniversary of the court ruling last year. I found it inspiring and wonderful and wanted to share with you all:



> *Loving for All* By Mildred Loving*
> 
> Prepared for Delivery on June 12, 2007,
> The 40th Anniversary of the Loving vs. Virginia Announcement
> ...


Source


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Lina I did not realize she passed, it's heartwarming to know she is back with her husband.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Lina,

I heard about her passing yesterday. Mildred and Richard are my kind of heroes - people quietly living their lives with integrity, standing their ground for what they know is right and making a positive impact on the world. Thanks for posting this so her passing can be recognized.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for sharing that, Lina.

" Love See's No Color" :becky:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That was so touching. I too am happy they can be reunited again. God bless them both.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Thank you for sharing that Lina. Very moving and inspiring.


----------

